

Lisp in Lisp with a different default data structure - daniel-cussen
http://dcussen.posterous.com/lisp-in-lisp-without-linked-lists

======
daniel-cussen
If anyone has seen someone else do this, please let me know.

I'm a little nervous about posting this because last time I put something I
considered "research" I got grilled a bit:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959896>. That being said, it stayed at
the top of the arc forum for a few days and nobody said this sucked. Well, I
fixed the bug, read what I had to read, and am showing HN that that data
structure can be used to build Lisp pretty much from scratch. I'm sure you can
do it with other data structures, but have neither seen it done nor know what
the performance would be like.

